# Pro class in Atlanta?



## katie_070405 (Nov 2, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone else is attending the pro class on bridal makeup offered this sunday in atlanta.  This is my first time attending any pro classes and was wondering if anyone had any tips or would like to meet up. plmk


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 2, 2006)

Oooh where is it? I may just have to go!


----------



## katie_070405 (Nov 2, 2006)

It's at perimiter mall in atl. It's only $100 and fully redeamable in product.....so it's like the class is free if you buy a $100 worth of mac. (that's going to be sooo easy).....but, you have to be a pro member to take the class.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 3, 2006)

Pro classes are fun. You get to hear from the best in the industry. It's not a hands on class, you will sit and watch them doing make up on models. But be sure to bring something to take notes.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 4, 2006)

Ooooh. Nordies? Bloomies or where is it in Peremeter? I may just show up and say HI to ya


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 6, 2006)

Pro classes are usually held at a MAC Store.


----------

